# Bourbon how i love Bourbon



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Drank Scotch for so many years a friend turned me on to Bourbon never looked back. I mean the flavors are so much more pronounced. I am sipping some Pappy Van Winkle 12 year old now. Its the cats meow holy moly its good. I am bringing him some Cuban Cigars he has a bottler of Pappy Van Winkle 20 and 23 year old i can;t even find. Can hardly wait, What about you guys whats your favorite Bourbon?:car:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I like bourbons that are affordable that are at or around 30 to 50 bucks a bottle. I typically like small batch bourbons and the brands I drink vary.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I am having an Evans Williams Single Barrel as I read this Tony! Deelish!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Although I'm not the biggest bourbon drinker if I were to pick one I'd say Blanton's is my favorite. (at $45/bottle it's right in your wheel house Cypress)

Took my buddy (BIG bourbon lover) on part of the Kentucky Bourbon Trail for his 30th birthday last fall. We hit Buffalo Trace (Buffalo Trace, Eagle Rare, Blanton's, Pappy, etc ..) and Woodford Reserve distilleries. 

A bourbon i've been interested to get a bottle of is Black Maple Hill ... from what i've been able to find it looks like it's a very small boutique brand of Haven Hill ... but I can't find any confirmation as Haven Hill won't comment ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Although I'm not the biggest bourbon drinker if I were to pick one I'd say Blanton's is my favorite. (at $45/bottle it's right in your wheel house Cypress)
> 
> Took my buddy (BIG bourbon lover) on part of the Kentucky Bourbon Trail for his 30th birthday last fall. We hit Buffalo Trace (Buffalo Trace, Eagle Rare, Blanton's, Pappy, etc ..) and Woodford Reserve distilleries.
> 
> A bourbon i've been interested to get a bottle of is Black Maple Hill ... from what i've been able to find it looks like it's a very small botique brand of Haven Hill ... but I can't find any confirmation as Haven Hill won't comment ...


I found some hear it gets great reviews.
Black Maple Hill, Small Batch Bourbon 750ml - SKU 1026880


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I found some hear it gets great reviews.
> Black Maple Hill, Small Batch Bourbon 750ml - SKU 1026880


Yeah ... after it's released each year you can find it for a few months and then it's gone until the next release. It always gets good reviews.

Btw, Pappy releases depend on the variety and they go FAST. The best way to get your hands on a bottle is to call the distillery and find out when they're releaseing their next Pappy 20+ year and then find out what local Kentucky distributers they'll be shipping to. Call that liquor store and reserve a bottle. A lot limited edition bourbons are gone within weeks (if not days) so being ahead of the game helps!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I like everything from Bonded Old Grandad right on up to Bookers, Black Maple Hill, and the like. Big fan of Rye whiskey too! I'm in love with a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 13 YO Rye at the moment. It will be a sad day when the last dram is gone...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Four Roses 100th Anniversary blend is out this year. Four Roses small batch is a great sipping bourbon. 

While we were on the bourbon trail another buddy bought the birthday boy a bottle of the Woodford Reserve Master's Collection Seasoned Oak (bourbon aged in barrels made of wood that was aged anywhere from three to five years!). This was a DARK bourbon!!! 

FiveStar ... sounds like you might have enjoyed their last Master's Collection "Four Grain" ... corn, rye, wheat & malted barley.(although it seemed to have pretty mixed reviews).

Either way ... i think the Master's Collection comes in a very handsome bottle.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the fact that you don't have to take out a morgage to get a good bottle of bourbon and that in general it goes better with cigars IMHO. In Toronto we don't get much bourbon selection alas, but we make do with what we have.

Bang-for-your-buck favs for me are Elmer T. Lee and Elijha Craig 12yr. Best I've had was Pappy 12 and Blanton's but those went for $80-$90 cdn ($75-$85 US).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Yeah ... after it's released each year you can find it for a few months and then it's gone until the next release. It always gets good reviews.
> 
> Btw, Pappy releases depend on the variety and they go FAST. The best way to get your hands on a bottle is to call the distillery and find out when they're releaseing their next Pappy 20+ year and then find out what local Kentucky distributers they'll be shipping to. Call that liquor store and reserve a bottle. A lot limited edition bourbons are gone within weeks (if not days) so being ahead of the game helps!


Wow thanks for the good advice


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

I really believe it's possible to not have to spend a fortune to enjoy a fine bourbon and cigar. I like Knob Creek.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jkalach said:


> I really believe it's possible to not have to spend a fortune to enjoy a fine bourbon and cigar. I like Knob Creek.


100% truth!!!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I like Evan Williams single barrell. Aged 10 years, great taste, and good price. I haven't been drinking bourbon too much lately though I tend to start liking it a little too much. hehe


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

Bulliet and Woodford Reserve are my usual sippin' whiskeys. Though I do go Elijah Craig if I need to keep it cheap.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I enjoy a nip of bourbon from time to time, myself...

This is my latest acquisition:










I enjoyed it, but I think my favorite is still Knob Creek.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love my bourbons and if I had to rate my faves, it would be:
Blantons
Eagle Rare
Elmer T Lee
John Stagg
I cant remember the other but you've got some good chooces there!!!

and +1 on the Rye's Landis....


----------



## ama (May 12, 2010)

I love George T. Stagg and William Larue Weller. Pappy 15 is also right up there.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

I love Bourbon almost as much as I love Scotch. I have a few at home.
In order of favortism
Basil Hayden
Eagle Rare 10 Year
Makers Mark
Knob Creek
Bulleit


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

There are so many great choices of whisk(e)y - bourbon of course being a type of whisk(e)y - you should never limit yourself to just one favorite. Try them all. Just look at my stash


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

FiveStar said:


> I like everything from Bonded Old Grandad right on up to Bookers, Black Maple Hill, and the like. Big fan of Rye whiskey too! I'm in love with a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 13 YO Rye at the moment. It will be a sad day when the last dram is gone...


Old Grandad...gotta love it.



jkalach said:


> I really believe it's possible to not have to spend a fortune to enjoy a fine bourbon and cigar. I like Knob Creek.


Bought the biggest bottle they sell of this stuff and when you pair it with cigars it doesn't get much better in life. I'm afraid to get much more into this side of bourbon because of the cost and how many different types there are. When we travel to St. Thomas I look like an alcoholic bringing bottles upon bottles back to the boat but when they can be bought for 60% off...what am I supposed to do?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Joeluka said:


> There are so many great choices of whisk(e)y - bourbon of course being a type of whisk(e)y - you should never limit yourself to just one favorite. Try them all. Just look at my stash
> 
> View attachment 32073
> 
> ...


 Wow what a collection holy sht that's awesome!
I just finished a 12 year old bottle of pappy van winkle got it at Viscount $50 not bad.
For the same $50 i just got a bottle of Knob Creek excellent.

:nod::drinking::faint:


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Great suggestions.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I'm afraid to get much more into this side of bourbon because of the cost and how many different types there are. When we travel to St. Thomas I look like an alcoholic bringing bottles upon bottles back to the boat but when they can be bought for 60% off...what am I supposed to do?


Chuck Cowdry wrote an interesting article in the latest edition of Malt Advocate stating there is a possibility of a whisky glut comming for American (straight) Whiskey. When this happens price drops often accompany this - especially for the high-end stuff. This is opposite of what is currently happening in the scotch world...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I too prefer bourbon over scotch now days, but I still drink scotch.

My go to bourbon is Old Grandad 100 proof, followed by Marker's Mark, Knob Creek and Pappy Van Winkle 13yo.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

While I might be only 31 years young, I enjoy bourbon as if I'd been drinking it for 20 years. I keep a nice stash going myself. Living just 30 minutes from Bardstown Ky, the home to Bourbon, I've had the pleasure of visiting almost all of the distilleries here in the area. I personally love Makers Mark, and Pappy Van Winkle. 

If you haven't already done so, for those who love bourbon, let me know, and I'll sign you up as a "Makers Mark Ambassador". They send you tons of free stuff.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Joeluka said:


> There are so many great choices of whisk(e)y - bourbon of course being a type of whisk(e)y - you should never limit yourself to just one favorite. Try them all. Just look at my stash
> 
> View attachment 32073
> 
> ...


You are my hero. :nod:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

On my way to Shuckins house for the HERF Road Trip I was talked into trying Wild Turkey Rare Breed by the owner of a liquor store. He claimed that it was the smoothest drinking Bourbon out there. I bought a miniature and tried it out. At 108 proof I expected it to rip my throat but it was just as he claimed. There is no comparison to any other whiskey I have tried. I now own a bottle. It is definitely worth a try if you enjoy sipping it straight.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I am becoming a bourbon fan as well. Pappy's tend to be my favorite. Blanton's is very good too but dangerous for me, Those damn ponies. I found out that the caps our a horse race from start to finish and spell Blantons. I have 4 of the letters I need and am now checking with my other liquor stores for the rest of the caps.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Funny - Wild Turkey Rare Breed is the only bourbon I currently own in my collection...


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Trying to add image but can't make it work.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nothing quite like a great bourbon. I like Rare Breed (Turkey has always been my drink of choice) followed by Jack's Single Barrel.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh man I am smacking my chops. It's a shame I can't handle my liquor. That first drink is good and the rest of them might be better...let's find out.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

jwise said:


> I enjoy a nip of bourbon from time to time, myself...
> 
> This is my latest acquisition:
> 
> ...


Watch out how much of that buffalo trace you drink. I really liked it very good for the price but if you drink to much the next mornings brutal leaves you with a nasty headache.

I usually have some wild turkey on hand so i can make one of my favorite drinks Manhattans on the rocks.:laugh:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Joeluka said:


> There are so many great choices of whisk(e)y - bourbon of course being a type of whisk(e)y - you should never limit yourself to just one favorite. Try them all. Just look at my stash
> 
> View attachment 32073
> 
> ...


Holy Crap batman, ehem Joe--I think you might need some help with all that "BOURBON"--------------------------I volunteer!!!!


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Holy Crap batman, ehem Joe--I think you might need some help with all that "BOURBON"--------------------------I volunteer!!!!


Where you at??? I am always looking for someone to help me drink all of that sweet bourbon. ALL BOTL are welcome to as many pours as they would like. PM me if you are on LI and want to get together.

Joe


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad to see old Grand Dad get some respect....

I like the 114 proof the most then the 100 proof.

My hands down favorite would have to be W.L Weller 12. Probably the best all around bourbon I have had. The price makes it unbeatable. To me, it is perfect-- the most balanced bourbon I ever had. The older Wellers are unbelievably good (the 19-- wow!)

I really don't drink much anymore, but when i was really into it, I was trying to track down a bottle of Old Bardstown 101. When I had it, I was speechless. That was easily one of the most rich and complex bourbons I have had. The other proofs are just watery, but that one separates itself. For some reason, that one is real hard to find here in NYC....

I even called the distillery and they gave me the name of their distributor. They gave me the runaround (if anyone knows where to get this, please send me a note). 

Elijah Craig 12 (prefer to the 18) is real rich and outstanding for the $$$$.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I love bourbon! I'm actually sipping some Wild Turkey 101 right now. I agree with the sentiment of trying everything, but a man has to have a staple.

My favorite overall is the Elijah Craig 18 Year, it's outstanding. And who doesn't love Bookers at first sip.

On the mid-range, I love Woodford Reserve and Four Roses, and my staples are 101 and Beam. I've also been drinking a lot of Beam's Rye recently. I want to try some higher end ryes, I've been eyeing the Michter's and the Sazerac Rye.


----------



## merv (Jul 4, 2010)

Two words: 

Fighting Cock

And on a side note- 
If it ain't from Kentucky it ain't worth shit.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Great thread--getting lots of good suggestions.

Up in the shelf I have AJ Hirsch 16 (might be the best I have), Pappy Van Winkle 20 (really good--but I like the 15 more), Jefferson Reserve (excellent), Woodford, Booker's, Baker's, and Maker's.

My "go to" is Booker's. Reminds me of a powerhouse cigar, like an Opus Power Ranger or Tatuaje Cojuno: First-time sippers need not apply!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

gehrig97 said:


> My "go to" is Booker's. Reminds me of a powerhouse cigar, like an Opus Power Ranger or Tatuaje Cojuno: First-time sippers need not apply!


I had a bottle once. Had a sniff neat and I think my liver started to bleed. Took alot of water and tasted pretty good at about 45%abv...


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

jkalach said:


> I really believe it's possible to not have to spend a fortune to enjoy a fine bourbon and cigar. I like Knob Creek.


This is my favorite aspect of bourbon. You can get outstanding stuff and not break the bank.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Wherever I can find it, I love Buffalo Trace. Haven't seen it in Alberta yet. Pickup a bottle when I hit the states every time I visit.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I just recently picked up a bottle of Buffalo Trace, and it is very good!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm putting the finishing touches on my second bottle of Jim Beam Distillers Series.

A wonderful little 7 yr. old. I think I'm in love...

_'Aroma of spicy and sweet browns with subtle wood notes. Tastes sweet with a blend of caramel and vanilla on a toasted background for a full, smooth taste. Finishes warm, lingering and mellow for easy sipping.'_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Having a Makers Mark as i type very good and inexpensive.
Also i had some Knob Creek last night very good as well. 
Neither one breaks the bank i like that.:yo:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Having a Makers Mark as i type very good and inexpensive.
> Also i had some Knob Creek last night very good as well.
> Neither one breaks the bank i like that.:yo:


Once upon a time, i actually looked down on Maker's Mark. I thought it was not that great. After a few years of drinking, I have changed my mind. It is pretty decent. But I do think it is a little overpriced. Same thing for Knob Creek (very good BTW).

Someone mentioned Elijah Craig 18-- real good but for some reason, the 12 year takes the cake for me. I think the 12 has more depth of flavor and is more consistent than the 18 year. EC 12 is a great bourbon.... I really can't believe how inexpensive it is (about 22 a bottle-- crazy). The 18 ain't too shabby at all-- very good, and again, very good pricing.


----------



## merv (Jul 4, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Once upon a time, i actually looked down on Maker's Mark. I thought it was not that great. After a few years of drinking, I have changed my mind. It is pretty decent. But I do think it is a little overpriced. Same thing for Knob Creek (very good BTW).


It's maker's mark people.
It tastes expensive

...and is.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

It seems to me that a lot of people say that Makers Mark is too pricey. Now, Makers Mark is in my top five and it sure does not seem pricey to me. It's hard for me to understand where you all are coming from. At an average price of $22 / $24 a 750ml bottle, it actually seems very well priced to me! Okay, it's not real cheap, but it sure as hell is not expensive either.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

BKDW said:


> Once upon a time, i actually looked down on Maker's Mark. I thought it was not that great. After a few years of drinking, I have changed my mind. It is pretty decent. But I do think it is a little overpriced. Same thing for Knob Creek (very good BTW).
> 
> Someone mentioned Elijah Craig 18-- real good but for some reason, the 12 year takes the cake for me. I think the 12 has more depth of flavor and is more consistent than the 18 year. EC 12 is a great bourbon.... I really can't believe how inexpensive it is (about 22 a bottle-- crazy). The 18 ain't too shabby at all-- very good, and again, very good pricing.


On the EC - I agree they are both great. They are just different. The 12 of course is more consistent because they blend different barrels to achieve consistent flavor across the board - with the 18 being single barrel, every barrel is going to be a little different. Where I used to live, I was paying $18 for the 12, not even on sale! It's a little more expensive here, but still in the low 20s.

On the Maker's, I have always thought it was sort of over hyped. I mean, everyone's taste is different, but it seems like everywhere I go I hear how Maker's Mark is the best bourbon out there, or at least the "best deal in bourbon." Don't get me wrong, I think it's a good bourbon, but I can think of plenty that I like more, which are both cheaper and more expensive. I always thought I could do better at that price point. To each his own.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jack Straw;
On the Maker's said:


> I would love to here your suggestions on what you feel is better than Makers at that price or below. Thanks:lever:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

OK - for consistency's sake I am going by the Virginia Alcoholic Beverage Commission price list for 750ml bottles, because it is consistent across the board (although certainly a little bit more expensive than many other states) for an even comparison - these are all regular, non-sale prices controlled by the commonwealth and sold at ABC stores. Stores & Products

Makers there is $28.

For $7 less you can get a bottle of Jim Beam Black
For $5 less you can get a bottle of Elijah Craig 12 Year
For $5 less you can get a bottle of Old Grand Dad 114, for $8 Less for the bonded 100 Proof!
For $4 less you can get a bottle of Buffalo Trace
For $4 less you can get a bottle of Wild Turkey 101
For $2 less you can get a bottle of Bulleit (a little rough around the edges but good)
For $1 less you can get a bottle of Eagle Rare 10yr Single Barrel
and not listed on the ABC site but available elsewhere is Four Roses Small Batch which should be less expensive than MM, maybe by around $3.

Personally I would prefer any of those over MM. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> OK - for consistency's sake I am going by the Virginia Alcoholic Beverage Commission price list for 750ml bottles, because it is consistent across the board (although certainly a little bit more expensive than many other states) for an even comparison - these are all regular, non-sale prices controlled by the commonwealth and sold at ABC stores. Stores & Products
> 
> Makers there is $28.
> 
> ...


And speaking of Wild Turkey 101, I'm going to enjoy a glass or two with a Rocky Patel Connecticut shortly. AAHH, life is good.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> OK - for consistency's sake I am going by the Virginia Alcoholic Beverage Commission price list for 750ml bottles, because it is consistent across the board (although certainly a little bit more expensive than many other states) for an even comparison - these are all regular, non-sale prices controlled by the commonwealth and sold at ABC stores. Stores & Products
> 
> Makers there is $28.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jack for taking the time to give me all these suggestions i shall try them all one by one.
Except for the Old Grand dad Buffalo Trace And Wild Turkey 101 as i have tried those already. They were my first samplings of bourbons as almost everyone i know drinks either one or the other.:bump2:


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, new to the cigar world, but been drinking bourbon since well seems like forever . My favorites in order are:

Buffalo Trace
Elijah Craig (12)
Buillet
Wodsfords Reserve

Pappy is not on there because I have not been able to find it yet, but is on my list to try!

And since I got into Cigars, I have found that a glass of bourbon and a good cigar make all my problems disappear ..... for a little while anyways.


----------

